# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Открыт раздел по поиску работы и предложению свободных вакансий

## Mazaykina

Дорогие пользователи!
Вот решила реанимировать и модернизировать старый раздел по работе. 
Если вы проживаете и вам нужна работа в Москве или московской области- открывайте тему и ждите прихода работодателя.
Для жителей России открыт отдельный  раздел по поиску и предложению свободных вакансий.
Те, кто проживает в Украине, Белоруссии, Казахстане, Германии и других странах и ищет работу или может предложить свободную вакансию, заходите в специальный раздел форума.

Если вы не находитесь в поиске работы и не ищите себе сотрудников, но встречали на просторах интернета интересные предложения по работе, помогите коллеге, поделитесь ссылкой. Возможно, кому-то вы протянете руку помощи.  :Yes4: 
например, работа на круизных лайнерах.

----------

nezabudka-8s (13.12.2017), Барановская Наталья (21.12.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (13.12.2017), Марина Сухарева (07.01.2018)

----------

